# chair tray ideas ?



## Fabricator (Apr 19, 2009)

hello

i have 2 new 12006 chairs from Roman. nice chairs. except i need a place to set my remote/s, that do not take up armrest space. i am asking for ideas, buy, DIY. 

thanx


----------



## Fabricator (Apr 19, 2009)

so. nobody has some kind of tray on their chairs ?:scratchhead:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The best option for you is to either get a small end table or buy one multi remote control that will control everything. The Harmony line of remotes by Logitec is the least expensive and functional and can be found for well under $100


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

This is what I made to hold my remotes..
Even though I have a Harmony remote, I like to have my other remotes handy for making changes to settings..

As you can see, the unit just slides between the chairs..









The remotes are normally further back in the tray..I've just pulled them out a little for the shot..


----------



## Fabricator (Apr 19, 2009)

nice. those chairs look super duper cumffy.


i do not want any kind of end table/s, i need the floor space. and i am happy with my 3 remotes. during a movie, i only use the 01TXH remote. except to pause the BD35.


----------



## danielaglib (Aug 28, 2021)

High chairs safely seat your baby at meal times. By placing a high Recliner chair at the family table – at the same level as everyone else – you also help develop your baby’s eating and social skills


----------



## kac008 (Nov 6, 2021)

Informative post about chair tray ideas. Hope op might get some other interesting answers from others. Have a Look: https://geektranslate.com/


----------

